# on tu stál v nepochopitelnu



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
stát v nepochopitelnu, je to nějaká fráze?
Děkuju moc moc


----------



## zuzanadoma

Hezké odpoledne 

nejde o žádné ustálené spojení. 
Nepochopitelno je podstatné jméno utvořené od adjektiva nepochopitelný, podobně jako třeba prázdno od prázdný, nekonečno od nekonečný ap., *ALE* na rozdíl od těchto příkladů (které označují prostor s nějakou vlastností) se "nepochopitelno" běžně neužívá, jde o autorův novotvar.
Vyložit se tedy dá, analogicky s uvedenými příklady, jako "nepochopitelný prostor", ale řekla bych, že je možná i interpretace: "stál tam a nic nechápal/ničemu nerozuměl".

Tohle mě k tomu teď (v lehkém poobědovém útlumu ) napadá, třeba mě ještě někdo doplní nebo opraví.

Zuzka


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, právě to jsem potřebovala vědět!


----------



## winpoj

Podle mě to může být i úplně naopak - "stát v nepochopitelnu" může znamenat být součástí nepochopitelné oblasti, tj. být sám nepochopitelný, spíše než nechápat. Chce to víc kontextu.

Kromě toho bych poznamenal, že ne ve všech případech lze klást rovnítko mezi pojmy "nekonečno" a "nekonečný prostor". Co třeba takováto věta: "Tato množina obsahuje všechna prvočísla od 1 do nekonečna." ?


----------

